# Kioti CK20



## Earleywood (10 mo ago)

Have a Kioti CK20 that has only 130 hours on it. It's sat for a few years, ignition switch buggered but got it started however can't get it to move. Will rock back and forward but seems to be stuck can't see the break stick on, any ideas to a solution??


----------



## movin_dirt (11 mo ago)

Pull it with another tractor or vehicle ever so gently and see if maybe some gears seized up that need a external motivation to move. I am not a mechanic and obviously don’t know anything about your rig. Assuming it is only a couple years old and has such little hours on it do you by chance have a warranty on it?


----------



## Cvans (Sep 7, 2008)

Have you checked to see if the brakes are locked. If it was parked with the brakes locked even if you release them they could still be stuck to the drums or rotors.


----------

